# Politics and News > World Affairs >  We could have stopped Islam 40 years ago

## NaturalBorn

Many folks know this already.

This is a powerful testimony worth listening to during this period of confusion over Islam and who is plotting against us.


James Aloysius "Ace" Lyons, Jr. (born September 28, 1927) is a retired Admiral in the United States Navy whose 36-year career was capped by serving as Commander, U.S. Pacific Fleet from 16 September 1985 to 30 September 1987.  (*Wikipedia*) 

*Dont wait for the Admirals appearance on Meet The Press. Watch the video and youll understand why:
*
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bc0_1423721020

----------


## sooda

He's senile.. Good thing he's long retired................

----------


## Roadmaster

I will listen to it later but we could have stopped many things 40 to 50 years ago. To say Islam is not another doctrine threat here would be a lie. They are a big threat.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-02-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

The tragedy is that in ten years people will be wondering why we didn't stop it now.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-02-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> He's senile.. Good thing he's long retired................


 Islam will put the nail in the coffin here. Because we are in the casket from other doctrine. Until people realize this and who to go up against as far as Christians, we defeat ourselves.

----------


## sooda

> Islam will put the nail in the coffin here. Because we are in the casket from other doctrine. Until people realize this and who to go up against as far as Christians, we defeat ourselves.


Nah.. Christianity and Islam will evolve to a greater understanding because of science and archeology and more knowledge about history of the Middle East... It really an amazing story.. and pretty wonderful at that.

----------

cable2 (03-02-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> The tragedy is that in ten years people will be wondering why we didn't stop it now.


 No the majority will be blind. You will have preachers or what they call themselves on TV telling their sheep they pray to the same God and don't read or listen to the Holy Ghost. They will makes jokes about born again as if it's some myth. They won't have any trouble leading the blind.

----------


## sooda

> No the majority will be blind. You will have preachers or what they call themselves on TV telling their sheep they pray to the same God and don't read or listen to the Holy Ghost. They will makes jokes about born again as if it's some myth. They won't have any trouble leading the blind.


So many of the mega church pastors on TV are all about the doctrine of prosperity.  Pretty boring really and certainly transparent.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Nah.. Christianity and Islam will evolve to a greater understanding because of science and archeology and more knowledge about history of the Middle East... It really an amazing story.. and pretty wonderful at that.


 No the same thing that is happening to other countries will happen here. The two doctrines without Christ will team up on Christians. We think we have lost rights here buy one destructive doctrine that hates Christ, they haven't seen anything yet.

----------


## NaturalBorn

There have always been false prophets and false doctrines.  Truth stands the test of time.  This man speaks truth of the history he experienced.

----------


## sooda

> There have always been false prophets and false doctrines.  Truth stands the test of time.  This man speaks truth of the history he experienced.


The ancient Jews were an impoverished, landless tribe of Canaanites.. They had NO history. There are many educated Jews and Christians who have studied the history, scriptures, archeology and political winds of the times.. but most people only have a rudimentary understanding .. especially fundamentalists and evangelicals..

----------

cable2 (03-02-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> The ancient Jews were an impoverished, landless tribe of Canaanites.. They had NO history. There are many educated Jews and Christians who have studied the history, scriptures, archeology and political winds of the times.. but most people only have a rudimentary understanding .. especially fundamentalists and evangelicals..



Never generalize.  Learn history.

----------


## Parabellum

Hell with that.

On that sunny Tuesday morning 9/11/2001 your humble correspondent was on an internet chat board,  and one of its hawkish (but in retrospect, its most prophetic) posters had this to say:

"The smiles will have to be wiped from a billion faces before we know peace again."

Well, at the time,  we thought he was insane.  We didn't get it at all.  We didn't even know what was being alluded to.  But boy, are we starting to get it now.  We will come up with the courage to do what's needed or go down to ignominious defeat and obscurity if we fail.  This correspondent prefers victory to failure.  If it's us against them, we prefer us.

All the vipers must be destroyed,  starting with their nest. Ground zero,  the source of it all.  The direct approach.  No more nambly-pambly beating around the bush.  

Nuke Mecca.  

After that the whole edifice crumbles.

It's the only way.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-02-2015)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Nah.. Christianity and Islam will evolve to a greater understanding because of science and archeology and more knowledge about history of the Middle East... It really an amazing story.. and pretty wonderful at that.


You mean the history that's being destroyed by the Islamic terrorists even as we speak?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

medina too.

----------


## cable2

> I will listen to it later but we could have stopped many things 40 to 50 years ago. To say Islam is not another doctrine threat here would be a lie. They are a big threat.


how do you stop 1.6 billion people spread all across the earth _???????_

----------


## cable2

> riginally Posted by *Katzndogz* 
> _The tragedy is that in ten years people will be wondering why we didn't stop it now._





> No the majority will be blind. You will have preachers or what they call themselves on TV telling their sheep they pray to the same God and don't read or listen to the Holy Ghost. They will makes jokes about born again as if it's some myth. They won't have any trouble leading the blind.


the same hate speech that used to aimed in America at that other horrendous religious group who wanted to bring down the U.S of A... those hate-full Catholics.

----------


## Trinnity

hate-full is spelled "hateful", btw

----------


## cable2

> There have always been false prophets and false doctrines.  Truth stands the test of time.  This man speaks truth of the history he experienced.


and Islam the fastest growing religion on earth, has stood 'the test of time'

----------


## cable2

> riginally Posted by *sooda* 
> _The ancient Jews were an impoverished, landless tribe of Canaanites.. They had NO history. There are many educated Jews and Christians who have studied the history, scriptures, archeology and political winds of the times.. but most people only have a rudimentary understanding .. especially fundamentalists and evangelicals.._





> Never generalize.  Learn history.


in a thread titled 'we could have stopped Islam' you write the above........  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## sooda

> You mean the history that's being destroyed by the Islamic terrorists even as we speak?


Yes... consider the wife of Sir Richard Burton... or the guy that attacked the Pieta in Rome. Sadly, there have always been some people like that.

----------


## oscarmitre

Now it's radical Islam. A while ago it was Communism. There'll always be something to scare the crap out of the punters, it's how people are controlled.

----------

sooda (03-02-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Nah.. Christianity and Islam will evolve to a greater understanding because of science and archeology and more knowledge about history of the Middle East... It really an amazing story.. and pretty wonderful at that.


What's your favorite part? The white slave trade?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Now it's radical Islam. A while ago it was Communism. There'll always be something to scare the crap out of the punters, it's how people are controlled.


Before that is was the Redcoats. The Sons of Liberty just wanted control.

----------


## DonGlock26

> The ancient Jews were an impoverished, landless tribe of Canaanites.. They had NO history. There are many educated Jews and Christians who have studied the history, scriptures, archeology and political winds of the times.. but most people only have a rudimentary understanding .. especially fundamentalists and evangelicals..


You would be one of the "most people".

----------


## sooda

> What's your favorite part? The white slave trade?


Are you talking about the Vikings or something more recent like the sex trade in the US and other countries.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Are you talking about the Vikings or something more recent like the sex trade in the US and other countries.


The Muslim slave markets in the Balkans and North Africa. Do you love that part? Do you find it romantic?

----------


## sooda

> The Muslim slave markets in the Balkans and North Africa. Do you love that part? Do you find it romantic?



Do YOU find it romantic?

----------


## Katzndogz

> The Muslim slave markets in the Balkans and North Africa. Do you love that part? Do you find it romantic?


Now  now muslims helped 300 girls find husbands.  You have to see the upside to that.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-02-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Now  now muslims helped 300 girls find husbands.  You have to see the upside to that.


Post a link .................

----------


## DonGlock26

> Do YOU find it romantic?


I asked YOU. You LOVE Muslims don't you? Do you enjoy submission? Slavery?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Now  now muslims helped 300 girls find husbands.  You have to see the upside to that.



*Why sex with women captured in war is halal in Islam*







> *Ḥalāl (Arabic: حلال‎ ḥalāl, 'permissible')
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halal


I don't think our cowardly Muslim lover has EVER directly commented on this video.

----------


## Katzndogz

Throughout history barbarian armies have taken slaves and impregated them as a way to grow their numbers.

----------


## sooda

> I asked YOU. You LOVE Muslims don't you? Do you enjoy submission? Slavery?


You are projecting, Don........

----------


## NaturalBorn

> and Islam the fastest growing religion on earth, has stood 'the test of time'


By threatening beheading of anyone who even considers converting from Islam.  Is that a religion or a cult?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> in a thread titled 'we could have stopped Islam' you write the above........


Do you know what the word 'generalize' means?  It does not seem so.  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## lizardking

> *We could have stopped Islam 40 years ago*


What for?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> What for?


Because.

----------

